# Mr Darcy :lol:



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Darcy... I think you should change you name to Mr Mayhem.... Cause where ever you are on here ... Mayhem follows.. :lol:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

you know I am going to rep you for that as i was thinking the same thing LOL:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hardly his fault though what others post is it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> you know I am going to rep you for that as i was thinking the same thing LOL:lol:


He has been here 5 minutes and I bet everyone knows his name now.. :lol:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

lol, whats he done now?:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> hardly his fault though what others post is it.


:lol: Im not blaming him WL.. I think its hilarious.. :lol:

Pleccy went to the chillinator after the scary episode in the shower do you remember :lol:

Mr Darcy, nearly every time he posts havoc then follows.. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Zayna said:


> lol, whats he done now?:lol:


:lol: nothing I was just reading another thread.. LOL so funny..


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

HIs like the naughty boy in school that everyone knows his name :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> HIs like the naughty boy in school that everyone knows his name :lol:


Very true.. :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> HIs like the naughty boy in school that everyone knows his name :lol:


So true :lol:

I hope he doesnt take offence at this.. sensitive soul he is :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> So true :lol:
> 
> I hope he doesnt take offence at this.. sensitive soul he is :lol:


I dont think he will.. He said he has a sense of humour.. so I reckon he will see the funny side.. What ya reckon Mr Darcy????


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

we have three little boys who are a little naughty don't you think,, they enjoy sailing close to the wind and are extremly funny to read,


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Id agree with that lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> we have three little boys who are a little naughty don't you think,, they enjoy sailing close to the wind and are extremly funny to read,


Yep.. R we talking Bullet.. Bordie.. and Mr Darcy.. LOL


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think forums need 'wild cards' to liven it up when it goes stale


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

holly1 said:


> I think forums need 'wild cards' to liven it up when it goes stale


I agree.. They make things a bit more exciting.. :lol:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep.. R we talking Bullet.. Bordie.. and Mr Darcy.. LOL


OH yes



holly1 said:


> I think forums need 'wild cards' to liven it up when it goes stale


totally agree,, love the spice they add,, there al very cheeky and start good threads


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> OH yes
> 
> totally agree,, love the spice they add,, there al very cheeky and start good threads


And know how to keep them going and sometimes bring the cheekiness out in other people.. :lol;


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for this thread, has cheered me up no end.

Was scared to post on it for fear of it being closed


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

PMSL, closed? dunno what you mean


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Thank you for this thread, has cheered me up no end.
> 
> Was scared to post on it for fear of it being closed


:lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Mr Darcy... I think you should change you name to Mr Mayhem.... Cause where ever you are on here ... Mayhem follows.. :lol:


*Now then! We are all entitled to our views.*


Waterlily said:


> hardly his fault though what others post is it.


I don't think it was MrDarcy's fault. He/she wasn't trying to get the thread closed. I spoke to them by pm and they were just naffed off that people over react. I get like that too, so can't see a problem.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Thank you for this thread, has cheered me up no end.
> 
> Was scared to post on it for fear of it being closed


Hehehe witty


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Most amusing thing is there used to be a little gang on here that "alledgedly" spent quite a reasonable amount of time on a different forum concocting threads to put on here that they hoped would wind up cetain members they didn't like.

They never cause half this much trouble with their attempts :lol:


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Most amusing thing is there used to be a little gang on here that "alledgedly" spent quite a reasonable amount of time on a different forum concocting threads to put on here that they hoped would wind up cetain members they didn't like.
> 
> They never cause half this much trouble with their attempts :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

It seems people "claim" to like a debate, as long as its them starting it! 

I am enjoying the love! It's massaging my ego nicely! Mwah!

I am running out of rep(I used to call it edit profile comment, until I was corrected)....to pass around!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

holly1 said:


> I think forums need 'wild cards' to liven it up when it goes stale


Indeed, I agree!


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

This is the first thread I've got all the way through today before it got closed. I've finally got a post in. :001_cool::thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Most amusing thing is there used to be a little gang on here that "alledgedly" spent quite a reasonable amount of time on a different forum concocting threads to put on here that they hoped would wind up cetain members they didn't like.
> 
> They never cause half this much trouble with their attempts :lol:


Whatever do you mean? lol

All I wanted was a discussion on an interesting subject. But the few, ruined it for the many. Hopefully the thread will be back, once the mods have had a look at it!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

cool-jim said:


> This is the first thread I've got all the way through today before it got closed. I've finally got a post in. :001_cool::thumbup:


Now, that made me chuckle! :thumbup:


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

I think I'll make the most of it while it's still here. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: Made me laugh too :thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Someone really likes this thread, its got 3 stars :thumbup:

How do we put stars on threads? I wanna give this a star!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Click where it says rating i think


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Someone really likes this thread, its got 3 stars :thumbup:
> 
> How do we put stars on threads? I wanna give this a star!


Click on rateings when you come on this thread.


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Someone really likes this thread, its got 3 stars :thumbup:
> 
> How do we put stars on threads? I wanna give this a star!


At the top of the page it says rating, that's where you vote it up or down, I just gave it 5 stars. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Click where it says rating i think


Found it! Just realised 3 stars isn't good 

But I just gave it 5 stars haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Found it! Just realised 3 stars isn't good
> 
> But I just gave it 5 stars haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


So did I lol.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Click where it says rating i think





danielled said:


> Click on rateings when you come on this thread.





cool-jim said:


> At the top of the page it says rating, that's where you vote it up or down, I just gave it 5 stars. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanking you, guys!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Oi Darcy

Shall I put on my policewoman helment and shut the thread?

Or shall I cover me up in chocolate orange and call me Dawn?

Your thread you choose


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Oi Darcy
> 
> Shall I put on my policewoman helment and shut the thread?
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Oi Darcy
> 
> Shall I put on my policewoman helment and shut the thread?
> 
> ...


Oi Dawny,

I was just writing on your wall.

And I remember when you had that policemans helmet on the other night, I would prefer to lick you and your chocolate orange, rather than your helmet! 
I don't "do" helmets!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Someone really likes this thread, its got 3 stars :thumbup:
> 
> How do we put stars on threads? I wanna give this a star!


I gave it five till someone down rated it :thumbup: :arf:


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey MrD, it's up to 4:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Oi Dawny,
> 
> I was just writing on your wall.
> 
> ...


I see my wall was written on, and oh Mr Darcy I have a section of tastes all over my curvy body what flavour do you enjoy? I like mine dark rich and chocolatey


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I gave it five till someone down rated it :thumbup: :arf:


Aaaaaaaa "they" have other ways and means


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> I see my wall was written on, and oh Mr Darcy I have a section of tastes all over my curvy body what flavour do you enjoy? I like mine dark rich and chocolatey


I prefer white chocolate!  If you could dribble some oh that down ya? :lol: And you keep loving that curvy body of yours :thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

cool-jim said:


> Hey MrD, it's up to 4:thumbup::thumbup:


Aaaaa fank yoooooo! :thumbup:


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

Great, i can finally catch up with some of what i missed earlier. 

Til' this gets closed at least.


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm just doing a snack to enjoy while I read.










Anyone want some. :thumbup:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

cool-jim said:


> I'm just doing a snack to enjoy while I read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er what is it


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

cool-jim said:


> I'm just doing a snack to enjoy while I read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it? A huge chocolate egg?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Bellthemog, we are indeed great minds lmao.....


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

Industrial size portion of Popcorn.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Bellthemog, we are indeed great minds lmao.....


I thought WTF is that!

No chocolate orange or indeed a anything sexy


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

cool-jim said:


> Industrial size portion of Popcorn.


Ahhhhhh, would never have guessed! yum can I have some?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Er what is it


:lol: glad it wasnt just me who was confused! i thought it might have been sumat like a huge marshmallow covered in dessocated coconut :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

I am dying to start another thread, but too scared. Got a great topic I wanna discuss....:thumbup:

I should REALLY log off, been on here all afternoon and evening. You guys really suck me in!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Its great isnt it.. Dare we ask the topic you would like to discuss :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I am dying to start another thread, but too scared. Got a great topic I wanna discuss....:thumbup:
> 
> I should REALLY log off, been on here all afternoon and evening. You guys really suck me in!


What the title gonna be for the thread and i'll see if i'll let you post it.:nono:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> What the title gonna be for the thread and i'll see if i'll let you post it.:nono:


You really DO like to play policewoman, don't you!


----------



## cool-jim (Dec 16, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I am dying to start another thread, but too scared. Got a great topic I wanna discuss....:thumbup:
> 
> I should REALLY log off, been on here all afternoon and evening. You guys really suck me in!


Go on, Do it. What's the worst that can happen. :scared:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Its great isnt it.. Dare we ask the topic you would like to discuss :lol:


I am an outspoken tree hugging, veggie, anti-hunt, pro neutering freak, take your pick?

ps. I won't do the hunting type thread, I believe it has been DONE to death? So, someone said the other night on the poor wee fox thread.

I love trees, anybody wanna hear what I get up to in them there woods? lmao


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

It gets closed :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cool-jim said:


> Go on,* Do it*. What's the worst that can happen. :scared:


you watching Derren Brown? :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> You really DO like to play policewoman, don't you!


I live wih one (housemate) so if I want I can wear the uniform too! and use the pepper spray and cuffs


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I am a outspoken tree hugging, veggie, anti-hunt, pro neutering freak, take your pick?
> 
> ps. I won't do the hunting type thread, I believe it has been DONE to death? So, someone said the other night on the poor wee fox thread.
> 
> I love trees, anybody wanna hear what I get up to in them there woods? lmao


Do you "make love" to trees?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> I am an outspoken tree hugging, veggie, anti-hunt, pro neutering freak, take your pick?
> 
> ps. I won't do the hunting type thread, I believe it has been DONE to death? So, someone said the other night on the poor wee fox thread.
> 
> I love trees, anybody wanna hear what I get up to in them there woods? lmao


i like trees good to hide when shooting:thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Do you "make love" to trees?


Now THAT is a topic that needs a whole other thread to discuss! 

I am still picking splinters out, after my last wounding episode!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

borderer said:


> i like trees good to hide when shooting:thumbup:


And me and my mates, would try and sabotage you!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

PLay with the branches :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> And me and my mates, would try and sabotage you!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

borderer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


You are aware of the game of sabotage, are you not my friend? :lol:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG what have u lot been up to now quite a few threads seem 2 b missing lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it looks like you have all been having a nice natter whilst I have been away.. Its nice to have a nice natter.. xxx


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well it looks like you have all been having a nice natter whilst I have been away.. Its nice to have a nice natter.. xxx


It is indeed, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> It is indeed, thank you! :thumbup:


who is that bloke in your pic?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> who is that bloke in your pic?


Actor Damien Lewis! He is famous for Band of Brothers and alot of other TV stuff here in the UK and US. 

Do you think he is hot? He is hot for a ginger, right?

He is being considered to be the next JAMES BOND


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> Actor Damien Lewis! He is famous for Band of Brothers and alot of other TV stuff here in the UK and US.
> 
> Do you think he is hot? He is hot for a ginger, right?
> 
> He is being considered to be the next JAMES BOND


you should change it that pic does him no justice!!!!........I LOVE gingers and blondes :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought that was a good pic of him! I have loads of pics of him, so I can change it. Someone thought it was a picture of me, and said I looked smug. It did make me laugh!!!

How about this pic?

http://img.listal.com/image/1187383/500full.jpg


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> I thought that was a good pic of him! I have loads of pics of him, so I can change it. Someone thought it was a picture of me, and said I looked smug. It did make me laugh!!!
> 
> How about this pic?
> 
> http://img.listal.com/image/1187383/500full.jpg


thats alot better!!

yes it does look quite smug / slimey!!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> thats alot better!!
> 
> yes it does look quite smug / slimey!!


Explains why I may not be as popular with "some" people lol 

A matter of judging a book by its cover!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> Explains why I may not be as popular with "some" people lol
> 
> A matter of judging a book by its cover!


lol change the pic! hmmmm ginger............*drools* :thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol change the pic! hmmmm ginger............*drools* :thumbup:


Okay petal, will change it just for you! 

Though I like my current pic, I feel it "suits" me lmao....


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

What about this pic?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> What about this pic?


EWwwwwwwww yuk!!!

not my type! i actually think his hidious! im sure many would disagree!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> EWwwwwwwww yuk!!!
> 
> not my type! i actually think his hidious! im sure many would disagree!!


Aww! We like a bit of Damien Lewis! He was fantastic in Band of Brothers


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep.. R we talking Bullet.. Bordie.. and Mr Darcy.. LOL


*WHAT ABOUT ME?????*


holly1 said:


> I think forums need 'wild cards' to liven it up when it goes stale


*Hear hear*


Ditsy42 said:


> OMG what have u lot been up to now quite a few threads seem 2 b missing lol


*You can't say OMG it is now offensive to anyone whose initials are not OMG! So much flirting the thread is too hot to touch...could have a Pet forum wedding*


MrDarcy said:


> I thought that was a good pic of him! I have loads of pics of him, so I can change it. Someone thought it was a picture of me, and said I looked smug. It did make me laugh!!!
> 
> How about this pic?
> 
> http://img.listal.com/image/1187383/500full.jpg


*Where did you get that pic of me? Quoting that Scottish twit from Pop Idol Darius "There's a lot of love in the room tonight!"*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Explains why I may not be as popular with "some" people lol
> 
> A matter of judging a book by its cover!


I recognisae him now.. LOL but not the name


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you lot never sleep? Just noticed the latest times you were all on last night/this morning.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> Do you lot never sleep? Just noticed the latest times you were all on last night/this morning.


We sleep... we wake.. we sleep ... we wake.. LOL


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree the forum needs a little bit of fun here and there. But not hateful fun just some soft harmful stuff.

Like chocolated cover ginger men:001_tt1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> I agree the forum needs a little bit of fun here and there. But not hateful fun just some soft harmful stuff.
> 
> Like chocolated cover ginger men:001_tt1:


Nope Id rather a naked Wentworth Miller.. MMMMM Now that would be some fun.. :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mmmmmm Mr Miller lets go for that role in the barn.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> I agree the forum needs a little bit of fun here and there. But not hateful fun just some soft harmful stuff.
> 
> Like chocolated cover ginger men:001_tt1:


Choccy fingers!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Choccy fingers!:thumbup::thumbup:


NO CHOCCY...

Id poor Carlsberg over my man.. hahaha :drool:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> mmmmmm Mr Miller lets go for that role in the barn.. :lol:


Love him !!! will have to fight me for him!!!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Choccy fingers!:thumbup::thumbup:


Is there a "Adult" only section on here? Ive a good story about my best which involves chocolate fingers and a peeled banana:001_tt2:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Love him !!! will have to fight me for him!!!


Suzy.. he is mine already...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Suzy.. he is mine already...


Damn u lucky GIT!!! ......watch ya back then I might try and steal him


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Damn u lucky GIT!!! ......watch ya back then I might try and steal him


Not A chance.. LOL I have the weims watching our backs.. mwah ahhahahahahah


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> mmmmmm Mr Miller lets go for that role in the barn.. :lol:


Oooh! He aint bad!

This is my 'boyfriend who doesn't know it' I have half a dozen 'boyfriends who don't know it'! :lol:










Now that is what ya call a man and then some :arf:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Oooh! He aint bad!
> 
> This is my 'boyfriend who doesn't know it' I have half a dozen 'boyfriends who don't know it'! :lol:
> 
> ...


And Miss Shelley please introduce us..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> And Miss Shelley please introduce us..


That's top secret  I know you! You'll steal him in a flash! :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> I agree the forum needs a little bit of fun here and there. But not hateful fun just some soft harmful stuff.
> 
> Like chocolated cover ginger men:001_tt1:


We had that yesterday and it got closed


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> That's top secret  I know you! You'll steal him in a flash! :lol:


MOI!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Bah! to Wentworth Miller. Have you seen him if he doesnt have an action man haircut??
He looks like he is growing pubes out of his head!!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Bah! to Wentworth Miller. Have you seen him if he doesnt have an action man haircut??
> He looks like he is growing pubes out of his head!!:lol:


Oh My!!!!! How can you say that!!! he can't help having afro hair!!! My poor man.. irl have to love him extra special now..


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> We had that yesterday and it got closed


I know I dont think I helped it being closed after telling everyone I brought 20 Chocolate Oranges and looking like dawn french:yikes:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Bah! to Wentworth Miller. Have you seen him if he doesnt have an action man haircut??
> He looks like he is growing pubes out of his head!!:lol:


Ha ha sooooo true! Watched a film with him in WITH hair, and he wasn't half as good looking! He really is only a babe WITHOUT hair.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Is there a "Adult" only section on here? Ive a good story about my best which involves chocolate fingers and a peeled banana:001_tt2:


They need to create an adult section for you, oh naughty one!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> They need to create an adult section for you, oh naughty one!


There already is one


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Is there a "Adult" only section on here? Ive a good story about my best which involves chocolate fingers and a peeled banana:001_tt2:


you need to PM tashi or nonnie for the adult section, but yes there is one....Jill


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> you need to PM tashi or nonnie for the adult section, but yes there is one....Jill


Oh boy I can see a "banning" of bellathemog coming to a forum sooooooooooooon


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Oh boy I can see a "banning" of bellathemog coming to a forum sooooooooooooon


well as long as ya liven the adult section up its a sacrifice I am willing to let you make  :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> They need to create an adult section for you, oh naughty one!





hawksport said:


> There already is one





canuckjill said:


> you need to PM tashi or nonnie for the adult section, but yes there is one....Jill


Cheers for that. Consider it done!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Oh boy I can see a "banning" of bellathemog coming to a forum sooooooooooooon


As long as you are careful about the pics you post, to accompany your story of the banana and choccy fingers, I am sure you will be fine! :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well as long as ya liven the adult section up its a sacrifice I am willing to let you make  :lol:


well I can tell you a story on there regarding a -

Ann Summers party
one peeled banana
one box of choc fingers (Cadburys was the flavour)
one 3 hours sitting in the bath
one 3 hours in A&E


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> well as long as ya liven the adult section up its a sacrifice I am willing to let you make  :lol:


What's this "adult" section like? Is it x-rated? How far is TOO FAR????


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> well I can tell you a story on there regarding a -
> 
> Ann Summers party
> one peeled banana
> ...


Lmao what ya got em stuck :confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well 12 pages long and no body has insulted anyone.. :lol: Im loveing it..

Now people what are we having for dinner.. Irl be doing a chicken dinner with Wentworth for dessert..  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> What's this "adult" section like? Is it x-rated? How far is TOO FAR????


nah not x rated just crudeness :arf:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> well I can tell you a story on there regarding a -
> 
> Ann Summers party
> one peeled banana
> ...


OMG :scared: I soooooo wanna hear that story lmao

Your poor lady garden!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well 12 pages long and no body has insulted anyone.. :lol: Im loveing it..
> 
> Now people what are we having for dinner.. Irl be doing a chicken dinner with Wentworth for dessert..  :lol:


I'm working so i'll nip over to the bowling ally on base and get a cheese burger and waffle fries and a coke


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> OMG :scared: I soooooo wanna hear that story lmao


It wasn't me it was my best mate, I was the poor sap who helped her by handing her hand while she was in the bath :sneaky2:


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well 12 pages long and no body has insulted anyone.. :lol: Im loveing it..
> 
> Now people what are we having for dinner.. Irl be doing a chicken dinner with Wentworth for dessert..  :lol:


What's Wentworth?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> It wasn't me it was my best mate, I was the poor sap who helped her by* handing her hand* while she was in the bath :sneaky2:


ahhh I get it :001_cool: two girls one bath :confused1:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

I have sent a pm to Nonnie, to get access to x-rated Pet Forums. Can't see where it is though?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> I have sent a pm to Nonnie, to get access to x-rated Pet Forums. Can't see where it is though?


You can't see it unless you have access... I have been a member a few years and as of yet haven't ut my self up for this section.. :lol: 
I think it may be a bit too much for my innocent:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: eyes..

Wentworth Miller was Michael Schofield in Prison break.. he is so lush.. a pic up of him a few pages back.. :drool:


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> You can't see it unless you have access... I have been a member a few years and as of yet haven't ut my self up for this section.. :lol:
> I think it may be a bit too much for my innocent:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: eyes..
> 
> *Wentworth* Miller was Michael Schofield in Prison break.. he is so lush.. a pic up of him a few pages back.. :drool:


Oh silly me! I thought it was some sort of beer or packet cake mix  I think I will go and lie down now! On my own


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Guinevere13 said:


> What's Wentworth?


Some bloke with pubes on his head apparently. Must be a d**k head


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahhh I get it :001_cool: two girls one bath :confused1:


That does sound wrong dont it

No I wasn't in the bath nor had ANY chocolate fingers:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Some bloke with pubes on his head apparently. Must be a d**k head


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

He has afro hair when it grows... He is of mixed race.. and so stunning with it.. Lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Guinevere13 said:


> Oh silly me! I thought it was some sort of beer or packet cake mix  I think I will go and lie down now! On my own


I think you better had.... :lol: you seem to have food and chocolate on your mind.. :lol: wash those dirty thoughts out.. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> That does sound wrong dont it
> 
> No I wasn't in the bath nor had ANY chocolate fingers:lol:


ahhh I see  you used the banana Lmao :scared: :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahhh I see  you used the banana Lmao :scared: :lol:


No I using the rampant rabbit but thats another story


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Some bloke with pubes on his head apparently. Must be a d**k head


That was TOO funny! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> That was TOO funny! :lol:


Hey ginge Ya leave him alone.. He is too gorgeous!! :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> He has afro hair when it grows... He is of mixed race.. and so stunning with it.. Lol


I loved Prison Break, I have the boxset.

The ending was sad, did you cry?

Though, if you notice he wasn't as fit towards the end of the series. As case of him losing those boyish good looks! His eyes are his best feature imo.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Hey ginge Ya leave him alone.. He is too gorgeous!! :lol:


So you you don't like ginger pubes? lmao Only Wenthworths on his head? Is that a bit pervy of him, to stick them on his head?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> So you you don't like ginger pubes? lmao Only Wenthworths on his head? Is that a bit pervy of him, to stick them on his head?


Erm.. Thats a bit pervy of you.. to suggest such a thing.. Im a sweet minded person.. :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Erm.. Thats a bit pervy of you.. to suggest such a thing.. Im a sweet minded person.. :lol:


The sooner I get this "secret key" to the adult section the better, eh? :thumbup:

I can't stay on long today, got all the stuff I SHOULD have done yesterday, to do.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> The sooner I get this "secret key" to the adult section the better, eh? :thumbup:
> 
> I can't stay on long today, got all the stuff I SHOULD have done yesterday, to do.


Well They do say PF is addictive.. But Blimey dont go down to the Rodents section... :yikes: you may get GMR!!!!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well They do say PF is addictive.. But Blimey dont go down to the Rodents section... :yikes: you may get GMR!!!!


What's GMR???

Now you know, cos of you, I am now going to have a nosy on the rodents section! See what all the fuss is about :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> What's GMR???
> 
> Now you know, cos of you, I am now going to have a nosy on the rodents section! See what all the fuss is about :lol:


GMR is irreversible.. And it affects all who venture the Rodent section and say Ahhhhhh!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Erm.. Thats a bit pervy of you.. to suggest such a thing.. Im a sweet minded person.. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::eek6:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::eek6:


Bordie.. Y know am no perv me am a??? I like to window shop.. :lol: but no pervin.. Unless its really worth it.. xxx :lol:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

well this thread has done well,, last night it was all about naughty little school boys,, now your talking about ginger pubes how can a thread morph like that :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> well this thread has done well,, last night it was all about naughty little school boys,, now your talking about ginger pubes how can a thread morph like that :lol::lol::lol:


There has to be a couple of them naughty people on here to get it like that.. Ya not reckon.. :lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> What's GMR???
> 
> Now you know, cos of you, I am now going to have a nosy on the rodents section! See what all the fuss is about :lol:


GMR is get more rodents disorder lol. Me think I have got GMF get more fish also got GMS get more snails lol.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

danielled said:


> GMR is get more rodents disorder lol. Me think I have got GMF get more fish also got GMS get more snails lol.


Aaaaa thank you! I understand now! I have cats, so I doubt rodents are a good idea for me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Aaaaa thank you! I understand now! I have cats, so I doubt rodents are a good idea for me!


I have fish and snails lol.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

danielled said:


> I have fish and snails lol.


Well keeping snails is VERY different, isn't it? Good for you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Well keeping snails is VERY different, isn't it? Good for you!


Thanks Sammy is an explorer won't stay where he should insists on going exploreing lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Well keeping snails is VERY different, isn't it? Good for you!


i keep rabbits:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> i keep rabbits:thumbup:


In a big white hutch in the kitchen?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

borderer said:


> i keep rabbits:thumbup:


That surprises me :scared: I read on another thread that you shoot them :scared:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> In a big white hutch in the kitchen?


That explains it then.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LoL.. I used to have 7 Locusts.. they dont last long long... When they shed their skin.. (I didn't know they did that) I thought they had babies and there were extra in the tank.. :lol: :lol: :lol: Im so blond.. haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> That surprises me :scared: I read on another thread that you shoot them :scared:


i do i keep them in the freezer


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> The sooner I get this "secret key" to the adult section the better, eh? :thumbup:
> 
> I can't stay on long today, got all the stuff I SHOULD have done yesterday, to do.


*I got access - your not missing too much tbh.*


borderer said:


> i keep rabbits:thumbup:


*Would they be rampant rabbits?  back to the adult section.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> *I got access - your not missing too much tbh.*
> 
> *Would they be rampant rabbits?  back to the adult section.*


no i use the real thing:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> no i use the real thing:thumbup:


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::shocked: haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::shocked: haha


you would be if you seen it:thumbup::lol:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> What's GMR???
> 
> Now you know, cos of you, I am now going to have a nosy on the rodents section! See what all the fuss is about :lol:


Nooooooooo! Don't go in there, you'll catch GMR! 



danielled said:


> GMR is get more rodents disorder lol. Me think I have got GMF get more fish also got GMS get more snails lol.


I was looking at some tetra fish last year,at Brookside Garden Centre in Poynton, thinking how great the different colours would look together in a tank (it had colour coded stickers on the tanks so you knew what fish could go with which). Whenever I've been to that garden centre, I like to look at the fish, they have some carp and other big fish too.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> *I got access - your not missing too much tbh.*
> 
> *Would they be rampant rabbits?  back to the adult section.*


Ive still not got my special pass to enter the adult world.

I've a few stories to add in that section to make your ginger hair curl


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Ive still not got my special pass to enter the adult world.
> 
> I've a few stories to add in that section to make your ginger hair curl


I have not got my special pass either. Is the "adult" party evenings only?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> I have not got my special pass either. Is the "adult" party evenings only?


No school boy humour 24hrs a day


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> No school boy humour 24hrs a day


Ah thanks for that, I guess they are just a bit slow at handling requests to join.

School boy humour  Do hope not....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Aww! We like a bit of Damien Lewis! He was fantastic in Band of Brothers


lol I liek him it waws the Other pic he posted that was awful some guy in his pants....yuk!



JohnMorris said:


> Do you lot never sleep? Just noticed the latest times you were all on last night/this morning.


never im a vampire! 



MissShelley said:


> Oooh! He aint bad!
> 
> This is my 'boyfriend who doesn't know it' I have half a dozen 'boyfriends who don't know it'! :lol:
> 
> ...


EWwwwwwww god if you all like blokes like this i better not show you my type!!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I have not got my special pass either. Is the "adult" party evenings only?


You need to pm Tashi for the magic key - she is the "ladykeeper of the door"


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Where's my Kerry Katona thread gone to? FFS

Its like people on here get "sensitive" to anything I post, me thinks there is a conspiracy going on to get my threads trashed and deleted.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Where's my Kerry Katona thread gone to? FFS
> 
> Its like people on here get "sensitive" to anything I post, me thinks there is a conspiracy going on to get my threads trashed and deleted.


What KK thread? I must have missed that. Are you getting a complex? I think some threads just end up in the Bermuda Triangle for some reason as no-one takes responsibility for them and they are removed to be read and checked and returned allegedly but I haven't seen aby returned in the few months I been on here.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> What KK thread? I must have missed that. Are you getting a complex? I think some threads just end up in the Bermuda Triangle for some reason as no-one takes responsibility for them and they are removed to be read and checked and returned allegedly but I haven't seen aby returned in the few months I been on here.


I am indeed getting a complex....

THE JOKE: I bet Kerry Katona's good at "Dancing on Ice".....ANYTHING that involves cutting white stuff with a blade, will be second nature to her.

Thats all I posted....I didn't state an opinion about her!

And then the usual "thats cruel of you to post that" posts started creeping in. Tiswas a good thread. Just a couple took offence to the joke, the other 20 pages were good fun and banter. Some saying they didn't like Kerry, and some that did.

I am swear the people who have taken a dislike to me, are deliberately taking offence to anything I post, just to get it deleted. So, that I then cannot post anything remotely funny, and I become as bland and boring as they are lol....

I think I need to find a more tolerant forum.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Where's my Kerry Katona thread gone to? FFS
> 
> Its like people on here get "sensitive" to anything I post, me thinks there is a conspiracy going on to get my threads trashed and deleted.


*It was still here early this morning.*


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *It was still here early this morning.*


Your honest opinion, please. Did you see anything wrong with it?

If anybody got out of hand after I had gone, the mods could have deleted an out of order post, but still kept the thread running...Is that what they do on here, just wipe the WHOLE thread?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I read it this morn and put a reply on.. Now it may not be because of the joke it was taken maybe cause of the arguing on it.. who knows..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> Your honest opinion, please. Did you see anything wrong with it?
> 
> If anybody got out of hand after I had gone, the mods could have deleted an out of order post, but still kept the thread running...Is that what they do on here, just wipe the WHOLE thread?


The thread was reported and it has now been removed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Your honest opinion, please. Did you see anything wrong with it?
> 
> If anybody got out of hand after I had gone, the mods could have deleted an out of order post, but still kept the thread running...Is that what they do on here, just wipe the WHOLE thread?


*My honest oppion? no i didn't.I'm fortunate to remember the days us brits could laugh at anything.Sorry but i think those days are well gone.*


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> The thread was reported and it has now been removed


Reported by the lot that don't like me, who have an agenda. To make me as boring and bland as they are 

Okay cheers for letting me know!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *It was still here early this morning.*


I have seen much worse, thats not reported. I guess cos I am the new kid on the block, I have to earn my stripes first? :001_cool:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I have seen much worse, thats not reported. I guess cos I am the new kid on the block, I have to earn my stripes first? :001_cool:


You're earning them quickly  (your rep is mounting up) :thumbup:


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Your honest opinion, please. Did you see anything wrong with it?
> 
> If anybody got out of hand after I had gone, the mods could have deleted an out of order post, but still kept the thread running...Is that what they do on here, just wipe the WHOLE thread?


No, I didn't see anything wrong with it. It was a joke and you even posted a warning for sensitives. 

I like Kerry Katona and have alot of sympathy for her situation and wasn't offended by your joke. :thumbup:

Keep posting.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Reported by the lot that don't like me, who have an agenda. To make me as boring and bland as they are
> 
> Okay cheers for letting me know!


That's lame, yet another thread gone because others did not enjoy what some said. I'm pretty new on this forum and I came on to get good advice on my cats illness which has helped alot. But sometimes you need some banter to brighten up the day. It's a shame that people are a little OTT on subjects. Everyone is different and I feel that as soon as someone dislikes a thread they go and complain

my view is if you don't like a thread don't return to it and then you won't be upset on what is wrote

I'm keeping off the general section from now on and well visit the cat section for advice and when I can give others advice


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I do agree about seeing much worse on the forum, but I suppose unless a moderator is reading a thread then they may well miss it unless it's reported.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> I have seen much worse, thats not reported. I guess cos I am the new kid on the block, I have to earn my stripes first? :001_cool:


*Ah thats the thing though,some do get reported but nothing is done.Face fits you can get away with murder.*


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I am indeed getting a complex....
> 
> THE JOKE: I bet Kerry Katona's good at "Dancing on Ice".....ANYTHING that involves cutting white stuff with a blade, will be second nature to her.
> 
> ...


That is funny and obviously meant to be a joke. Some people seem to have had a personality transplant and see everything as bullying or nasty. I have a dry sense of humour and feel often people just don't "get me" but let it ride over me now and if they don't it is their problem not mine. Life is too short to be taken too seriously and I imagine Kerry herself would laugh at that joke knowing she seems to have turned her life about. Keep it up mate, don't let the minority (because that IS what they are) win.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah thats the thing though,some do get reported but nothing is done.Face fits you can get away with murder.*


So very true. Does feel like favouritsm sometimes though tbh so I know where MrDarcy is coming from.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah thats the thing though,some do get reported but nothing is done.Face fits you can get away with murder.*





JohnMorris said:


> So very true. Does feel like favouritsm sometimes though tbh so I know where MrDarcy is coming from.


 

Favouritism??? don't make me laugh :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> That's lame, yet another thread gone because others did not enjoy what some said. I'm pretty new on this forum and I came on to get good advice on my cats illness which has helped alot. But sometimes you need some banter to brighten up the day. It's a shame that people are a little OTT on subjects. Everyone is different and I feel that as soon as someone dislikes a thread they go and complain
> 
> my view is if you don't like a thread don't return to it and then you won't be upset on what is wrote
> 
> I'm keeping off the general section from now on and well visit the cat section for advice and when I can give others advice


No, don't keep away from GC, just ignore those with no SOH and I completely agree that no-one makes anyone read a thread so they don't have to read them or return if they don't like the theme. As for people running to the mods it is like playground behaviour "Ooh Miss he/she said something nasty to me..." pathetic and they haven't the bottle to say anything on forum it is all telling tales. We all have differnet views and that includes our sense of humours too. I happen to find some tv programmes/comedians ect really naff and others amazing. I wouldn't go running to my parents or whoever because someone disagreed. I suggest those who do go running to the mods, get a life or a backbone and ignore the bits they don't like, leaving those of us with a SOH to have fun.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

westie~ma said:


>


My point is that some people on here get away with being abusive and swearing ect where others get threads removed or they get barred for swearing or whatever. Why can't people just take it as it is? A forum where we are all different but we all get or should get treated the same? Does that explain my comments westie ma?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> No, don't keep away from GC, just ignore those with no SOH and I completely agree that no-one makes anyone read a thread so they don't have to read them or return if they don't like the theme. As for people running to the mods it is like playground behaviour "Ooh Miss he/she said something nasty to me..." pathetic and they haven't the bottle to say anything on forum it is all telling tales. We all have differnet views and that includes our sense of humours too. I happen to find some tv programmes/comedians ect really naff and others amazing. I wouldn't go running to my parents or whoever because someone disagreed. I suggest those who do go running to the mods, get a life or a backbone and ignore the bits they don't like, leaving those of us with a SOH to have fun.


:lol: Nicely put. I personally thought the joke was very mild (but funny). Katona's not omnipresent, she's hardly going to see it and there was a warning...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> So very true. Does feel like favouritsm sometimes though tbh so I know where MrDarcy is coming from.


I dont see any favoritism at all here I dont understand why that thread was reported but the mods here do a damn good job especially without much support, a thankless unpaid job.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay guys, thanks for the support, but we better stop mentioning the other thread, or this one might get closed also.

My pm is always open for anyone who wants a moan, lets keep it off here now! (God, I hope that didn't come across as bossy lol).


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I dont see any favoritism at all here I dont understand why that thread was reported but the mods here do a damn good job especially without much support, a thankless unpaid job.


*No-one is disputing that the mods are unpaid and work hard on a thanklessjob but it is obvious some get more favour from the mods than others at times.*


MrDarcy said:


> Okay guys, thanks for the support, but we better stop mentioning the other thread, or this one might get closed also.
> 
> My pm is always open for anyone who wants a moan, lets keep it off here now! (God, I hope that didn't come across as bossy lol).


*While I tend to agree to a point, then it would effective mean the forum General Chat is obsolete as many won't post in case threads get removed if we do everything by pm. Anyway, said my bit, won't make any difference anyway but my last word on the subject as don't want another of your threads removed.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw the KK thread first thing! and imo there wa nothing out of order on it at all! In fact I actually thought it were all very mild with just a few differences of opinion on KK herself! Which you wre bound to get! 

Pephaps the person or persons who reported it could do with some of the white stuff themselves!  Or a sense of humer injection at the very least!

And as someone else has said - if there were offensive threads on there why couldn't just those be removed?
DT


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> My point is that some people on here get away with being abusive and swearing ect where others get threads removed or they get barred for swearing or whatever. Why can't people just take it as it is? A forum where we are all different but we all get or should get treated the same? Does that explain my comments westie ma?


Yes it does, thank you.

The fact is that as mods we can't please everyone all of the time. Also, I haven't got eyes in the back of my head to see everything. Hard to believe I know, but I do have a life going on offline so things do slip through without seeming to being dealt with.

All I would say, if anyone reports something and feel that it hasn't been dealt with that they are welcome to pm myself or any other mod (apologies other mods if you now have full inboxes cos of this ) to get the matter sorted.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> *No-one is disputing that the mods are unpaid and work hard on a thanklessjob but it is obvious some get more favour from the mods than others at times.*
> 
> No it isnt obvious actually I see that theres a reason in what they do whether we like it not or understand it, theres a lot behind the scenes we dont see.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

will say i was enjoying the kk thread  lol


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> JohnMorris said:
> 
> 
> > *No-one is disputing that the mods are unpaid and work hard on a thanklessjob but it is obvious some get more favour from the mods than others at times.*
> ...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Trouble is if the MODS only respond to threads being reported (and i fully understand why this is the case) and we have a case of "over sensitivity" (which i do think is the case at the moment) then effectively you end up with a minority of members "controlling" the forum and it's content  which will make for a pretty bland forum. 


I saw nothing wrong with the KK thread, it was a joke at someone elses expense but most comedians trade off the back of this sort of thing. Had it been a joke about a specific member then fair enough but this was just a joke about some random celebrity who quite frankly has traded off public opinion all her life. 

I have seen almost identical threads to the KK one on here and they have been left to run.

If you don't like the subject matter of a thread FFS why contribute to it  Unsubscribe from it if it offends you that much but why play "Mary Whitehouse". I have to say its getting a bit boring and i am sure some of it is more about WHO posts the thread than what is posted.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah thats the thing though,some do get reported but nothing is done.Face fits you can get away with murder.*


To my knowledge we mods are impartial.  One or two reports, subject to the context may be acted upon, then threads are for the most part left alone. however when our inboxes fill to bust from various members about one particular thread, then regardless, sorry, we have to act. 
Yes some threads do slip through the net, even ones we ourselves have commented in. :eek6: Even if we doubled/trebled the mods, threads would still slip through. What with cleaning up threads, banning spammers etc, some days we hardly get chance to post anything ourselves. Hard to believe but we like to chat too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Trouble is if the MODS only respond to threads being reported (and i fully understand why this is the case) and we have a case of "over sensitivity" (which i do think is the case at the moment) then effectively you end up with a minority of members "controlling" the forum and it's content  which will make for a pretty bland forum.
> 
> I saw nothing wrong with the KK thread, it was a joke at someone elses expense but most comedians trade off the back of this sort of thing. Had it been a joke about a specific member then fair enough but this was just a joke about some random celebrity who quite frankly has traded off public opinion all her life.
> 
> ...


Think that about sums it up Rainybows, And to add a forum of this size it would have one hell of a topic to get everyone to agree! Nigh on imposible i'd say!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bird said:


> To my knowledge we mods are impartial.  One or two reports, subject to the context may be acted upon, then threads are for the most part left alone. however when our inboxes fill to bust from various members about one particular thread, then regardless, sorry, we have to act.
> Yes some threads do slip through the net, even ones we ourselves have commented in. :eek6: Even if we doubled/trebled the mods, threads would still slip through. What with cleaning up threads, banning spammers etc, some days we hardly get chance to post anything ourselves. Hard to believe but we like to chat too.


Hiya! So, if me and my croonies decide to put 10 complaints in about a thread, which is pretty non offensive, it will get deleted OR closed? Even if there was nothing wrong with it? That leaves you mods open to abuse and used like puppets, in my opinion.

Members have swore abuse at me on another thread (metame to name but one), but I didn't report any of them. I was tolerant and let it go, have never hit the report button.

So, now heres the picture, pm all yir mates to report a thread if you don't like the person posting it....Surely thats just WRONG??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> Hiya! So, if me and my croonies decide to put 10 complaints in about a thread, which is pretty non offensive, it will get deleted OR closed? Even if there was nothing wrong with it? That leaves you mods open to abuse and used like puppets, in my opinion.
> 
> Members have swore abuse at me on another thread (metame to name but one), but I didn't report any of them. I was tolerant and let it go, have never hit the report button.
> 
> So, now heres the picture, pm all yir mates to report a thread if you don't like the person posting it....Surely thats just WRONG??


It is wrong but it is what happens. Very unfair on the mods IMO.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, a couple of the mods have pm'd me. Lets cut them some slack, and not have to close this one also.

Anybody know a good joke to lighten the mood? I am off out now, would like THIS thread to be here when I get back.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> Members have swore abuse at me on another thread (metame to name but one), but I didn't report any of them. I was tolerant and let it go, have never hit the report button.


If some members report things and others don't mods will appear to have favourites. Hardly their fault is it?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If some members report things and others don't mods will appear to have favourites. Hardly their fault is it?


I thought I would be a favourite of the mods cos I DON'T hit the report button, hence causing them LESS posts to check= less work. Clearly, doesn't work that way 

My utter last word on the matter.....honest gov


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree its not really the mods fault if people are reporting then they have to deal with it 

Personally I can say hand on heart even though I have disagreed with some views on some of the threads this weekend and got irritated with certain members I have never reported them to be closed or deleted - we are never going to please all of the people all of the time - simple


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> So, now heres the picture, pm all yir mates to report a thread if you don't like the person posting it....Surely thats just WRONG??


Yes it is wrong, and to my knowledge its not as simple as that.  If we are seen to be abusing our status then the mod facility can and in some cases has been removed. A group of buddies reporting a thread, made by someone that we are aware of that doesnt "get along" with the OP, then again, *subject to context* a thread can be removed/closed, it has nothing to do with *WHO* reports but the reason *WHY*.  We've mostly all been here long enough to recognise where a thread is heading by the postings already done.  Heck before my mod status, I'd read the first couple of posts and think "staying away from that one, know where its heading" :lol: Sometimes its best for all concerned to nip things in the bud before it gets totally out of hand.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a joke but a foot in mouth incident  
thought it funny to post to harley bear :lol:


Whinging Pom 

buy whinging pom mugs, tshirts and magnets
A person of British origin who will consistently complain about any situation that they may face. They are emotionally unable to deal with any sort of adverse condition without commenting negatively about it.

The typical whinging pom can be often located in such global locations such as Australia, New Zealand, Canada. Though also found in multiple other locations in high concentrations (such as the USA), they tend to countries that at least pay some lip service to their beloved monarchy.
-Chris, often known as a whinging pom, would often complain that he could never get any work done in the New York office, the rooms were terrible and people wouldn't stop hitting him in the head with office toys.

The food is much better in London, you can hardly find a decent steak with mad cow here

Sure you may have won the last 30 games of rugby against us but we still won the world cup

This place get far too much sunlight my healthy white skin can only handle the sun once filtered through multiple layers of cloud, fog and rain



ohh your brits too :confused1: :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrDarcy said:


> I thought I would be a favourite of the mods cos I DON'T hit the report button, hence causing them LESS posts to check= less work. Clearly, doesn't work that way
> 
> My utter last word on the matter.....honest gov


But if you don't report abusive posts they get left on and so the poster appears to be one of those that gets away with murder.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Whinging Pom
> 
> buy whinging pom mugs, tshirts and magnets
> A person of British origin who will consistently complain about any situation that they may face. They are emotionally unable to deal with any sort of adverse condition without commenting negatively about it.
> ...


:thumbup: Good Aussie joke!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> :thumbup: Good Aussie joke!


 wasnt a joke its umm a fact :arf:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't belive this is 22 pages long........ Stunner!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I can't belive this is 22 pages long........ Stunner!


hey where ya been noodle


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If some members report things and others don't mods will appear to have favourites. Hardly their fault is it?


I think during my time here I have more threads removed then many! Not so long ago they were placing bets at to how long a certain thread would last!:scared:

Many of these it was blatenly obvious as to why they were pulled! Others! not so - but in defence of the mods I will say they have been decent enough to give a reason as to why a particular topic were closed!

What is concerning though that if it is blatenly obvious that members are complaining just because they do not see eye to eye with another member and making complaints based on that alone!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> wasnt a joke its umm a fact :arf:


Huh **flounces off**
How dare you, you colonial riff-raff. Dont you know you're desended from criminals.  :lol: :lol:
Wish my ancestors were. I'd be quite happy in auss.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I removed it to be moderated first thing this morning but then had to go sort out one of the animals, have only just popped on here again quickly as we have a horse with colic and he is my first priority, once sorted and all calmed down I will then go through the 'reported' threads and sort them out - haven't had time to read them BUT if we get a report and dont have the time to do it there and then I (personally) remove it to a 'safe' place to sort through and reinstate it as and when. Please realise that when these threads are reinstated that we dont bump them up and they may be lost in the most recent posts  Some threads are just soooo off topic that they are sent back probably a few days sometimes a week by the time you delete all the nonsense off them 

Right back off out to my other world :frown:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bird said:


> Huh **flounces off**
> How dare you, you colonial riff-raff. Dont you know you're desended from criminals.  :lol: :lol:
> Wish my ancestors were. I'd be quite happy in *a*u*ss*.


ya know if ya left the U out it would be exactly like where I am :scared:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Three men - an American, a Japanese and an Irishman were sitting naked
in a sauna.

Suddenly, there was a beeping sound. The American pressed his forearm
and the beep stopped. The other men looked at him questioningly.

"That was my pager" the American said. "I have a micro chip under the
skin of my arm."

A few minutes later, a phone rang.

The Japanese fellow lifted his palm to his ear: "Thats my mobile phone.
I have a micro chip in my hand."

The Irishman felt decidedly low tech, but was determined not to be
outdone. He stepped out of the sauna and went to the bathroom.

He returned with a long piece of toilet paper trailing from his
backside.

The others raised their eyebrows at him. The Irishman glanced around
And said:"Bejesus! Wouldja look at dat!! I'm gettin' a fax!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> I thought I would be a favourite of the mods cos I DON'T hit the report button, hence causing them LESS posts to check= less work. Clearly, doesn't work that way
> 
> My utter last word on the matter.....honest gov


Well I can count on a couple of fingers how many threads I have reported during my time! (apart from the spammers, porn and other nut). so guess being broad minded don't score you no browny points!

Think I may trawl though PF now and see what I can find that offends me


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> hey where ya been noodle


at the risk of sounding over sensitive, I just couldn't be arsed with the know-it-alls on here telling me what I should be doing and generally bitching etc...

ooooh.. when did I become sensitive!?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Three men - an American, a Japanese and an Irishman were sitting naked
> in a sauna.
> 
> Suddenly, there was a beeping sound. The American pressed his forearm
> ...


*snort* :lol:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

hawksport said:


> But if you don't report abusive posts they get left on and so the poster appears to be one of those that gets away with murder.


I guess, given what I've witnessed as the nature of several forums I'm on, the interpretation of "abusive" is left to those in the majority?

To clarify, on one site that I moderate in, there is an actual "cry baby" fest that I see...mainly between two members but it extends to members around those two and their allegiances.

It makes a bit of work on the mods...thankfully, we have a present and active ADMIN who tries to fairly judge which way the wind is blowing on these "reported posts".

What justifies an "abusive post" on two of the sites (the previously mentioned one included) is one that VIOLATES TOS...not another members sensibilities.

If there is attacking going on, in an obvious form, not one of coerced interpretation, it's handled accordingly.

That's an awfully long winded way of saying...I haven't kept up on these threads here. But, I have faith that our mods are professional enough for this to not become a legitimate concern here. I doubt seriously that, even for the sake of friendship, any of our mods would stoop to pandering at the risk of looking less than professional or ethical in carrying out their duties.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i didnt agree with it, i made my comment and left it that way 

you prob think i reported to but i havent, i have no idea who did

i have my own opinion on things, it doesnt go on by who posts it wither its the topic i go on

and yes i do have a sense of humour thanks very much

imo kk as had a **** life, some prob her own fault but dont believe everything you read in the papers

shes got the money (and yes shes also been made bankrupt which is hard to deal with itself )and management and friends behind her to 

shes trying to get on with her and her kids life at the end of the day , just because shes in the limelight doesnt mean she shouldnt get on with her life


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Oi Darcy

I'm in adult get in here it's a tad tame needs some 
of our chocolate love fest going on


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Oi Darcy
> 
> I'm in adult get in here it's a tad tame needs some
> of our chocolate love fest going on


You durty girl:scared:

And my last word on this thread is!
This is a big forum, surely it's big enough for e v e r y o n e - if you have differences with people t'is simple! just ignore em! and if you have problems with this good old pet forums have even sorted this for you! by installing an IGNORE button!

Now, I'm off to play in the big girls room!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have never red dotted anyone.. And possibly could have at some time..

And I have never reported a thread for any reason other than Spamming..

And People Don't kill my thread!!!!!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Right, ya lovely bunch of cool cats, i have another joke for ya:

I just got 3D TV. Fook me it's good, fell asleep during the Liverpool game, when I woke up me wallet had gone


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Three men - an American, a Japanese and an Irishman were sitting naked
> in a sauna.
> 
> Suddenly, there was a beeping sound. The American pressed his forearm
> ...


I have heard that before. But by god its a good un! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

A bloke knocked on my door today...

He said 'Do you want your shed Retarrred'? I said 'no thanks' And then the twit took my shed!!!!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Not a joke but a foot in mouth incident
> thought it funny to post to harley bear :lol:
> 
> Whinging Pom
> ...


I read this a second time (was in a rush earlier), and I got it, very apt


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

tashi said:


> I removed it to be moderated first thing this morning but then had to go sort out one of the animals, have only just popped on here again quickly as we have a horse with colic and he is my first priority, once sorted and all calmed down I will then go through the 'reported' threads and sort them out - haven't had time to read them BUT if we get a report and dont have the time to do it there and then I (personally) remove it to a 'safe' place to sort through and reinstate it as and when. Please realise that when these threads are reinstated that we dont bump them up and they may be lost in the most recent posts  Some threads are just soooo off topic that they are sent back probably a few days sometimes a week by the time you delete all the nonsense off them
> 
> Right back off out to my other world :frown:


Real life is more important, I understand. And especially when you have not well pets/animals. I hope your horse gets through the colic okay, its a evil condition. I am sorry, if I have added to your woes. 


DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I can count on a couple of fingers how many threads I have reported during my time! (apart from the spammers, porn and other nut). so guess being broad minded don't score you no browny points!
> 
> Think I may trawl though PF now and see what I can find that offends me


You are funny, your witty comments make me smile!



Tink82 said:


> at the risk of sounding over sensitive, I just couldn't be arsed with the know-it-alls on here telling me what I should be doing and generally bitching etc...
> 
> ooooh.. when did I become sensitive!?


I hope your not sensitive! Hi! 



Bandy said:


> I guess, given what I've witnessed as the nature of several forums I'm on, the interpretation of "abusive" is left to those in the majority?
> 
> To clarify, on one site that I moderate in, there is an actual "cry baby" fest that I see...mainly between two members but it extends to members around those two and their allegiances.
> 
> ...


Good points you make! Will make me think more before I post.



smudge2009 said:


> i didnt agree with it, i made my comment and left it that way
> 
> you prob think i reported to but i havent, i have no idea who did
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear you have a sense of humour :thumbup: Tell us a joke then! :thumbup: I promose I won't get offended lol.



bellathemog said:


> Oi Darcy
> 
> I'm in adult get in here it's a tad tame needs some
> of our chocolate love fest going on


I think Tashi is busy. I will pm her, but don't wanna add ti her work load. I pm'd nonnie a day or so ago, but now been told its got to be Tashi. No hurry, I WILL be there, ya wee monkey! 



momentofmadness said:


> Well I have never red dotted anyone.. And possibly could have at some time..
> 
> And I have never reported a thread for any reason other than Spamming..
> 
> And People Don't kill my thread!!!!!


It better not get killed, or there will be hell to pay


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Man recovering in hospital after an op asks the nurse.. "Nurse is my testicle black".. Nurse Embarrassed takes a look and feels them. "they're fine". Man says "that was fantastic but now listen very carefully... Are my test results back"!!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Man recovering in hospital after an op asks the nurse.. "Nurse is my testicle black".. Nurse Embarrassed takes a look and feels them. "they're fine". Man says "that was fantastic but now listen very carefully... Are my test results back"!!


Now thats GOOD!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Now thats GOOD!


I have millions.. My mates say Im like the joke machine.. thing is I get them off load sof peeps and just send them on.. dont read half of them :lol: some though are not suitable for the forum..


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got 3D TV. Feck me it's good, fell asleep during the Liverpool game, when I woke up me wallet had gone


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> I just got 3D TV. Feck me it's good, fell asleep during the Liverpool game, when I woke up me wallet had gone


Yeah I read that one.. but I would edit the word


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I read that one.. but I would edit the word


I did edit it, but have re-edited it with what you put!  I thought the "oo" made it okay??????? You'll keep me right, on your thread  x


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I just got 3D TV. Feck me it's good, fell asleep during the Liverpool game, when I woke up me wallet had gone


Was ya telly left on bricks as well! :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Was ya telly left on bricks as well! :lol:


Love it! :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Oi Darcy
> 
> I'm in adult get in here it's a tad tame needs some
> of our chocolate love fest going on


Your nickname is no longer Dawny, it's "Belle de jour" :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I have never red dotted anyone.. And possibly could have at some time..
> 
> And I have never reported a thread for any reason other than Spamming..
> 
> And People Don't kill my thread!!!!!


*Me neither and I wouoldn't report anything either. If I didn't like something I would just ignore it.*


MrDarcy said:


> Your nickname is no longer Dawny, it's "Belle de jour" :thumbup:


*Oooh just the thought makes me sweat!*


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

maybe im dim but i have no idea how to report a thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> maybe im dim but i have no idea how to report a thread


If yo usee a nasty post on a thread then hit the red triangle and type a quick message then click I think it is submit or something and it will send a report to mods.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> If yo usee a nasty post on a thread then hit the red triangle and type a quick message then click I think it is submit or something and it will send a report to mods.


ahhhh :thumbup: cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> ahhhh :thumbup: cheers


Your welcome we use that to report spam too.:thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> Your welcome we use that to report spam too.:thumbup:


ive never reported owt before & dont expect to start any time soon  if i dont like summat i just dont go back to the thread cos i just dislike confrontation


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

danielled said:


> If yo usee a nasty post on a thread then hit the red triangle and type a quick message then click I think it is submit or something and it will send a report to mods.


Do you use the report button alot?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> *Oooh just the thought makes me sweat!*


I LOVE Diaries of a Call girl....to witty and funny! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

New Year Tax Code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The only thing that revenue has not taxed this year is the male Penis!!!
This is due to the fact that,
69% of the time it is hanging around unemployed.
10% of the time it is hard up.
20% of the time it is pi$$ed off..
1% of the time its in a hole. 
On top of that it has two dependents and they are both nuts!!!!
However, effective January 1st 2011, the penis will be taxed according to size.
The brackets are as follows...

10-12" Luxury Tax of £300.00
8-10" pole tax £250.00
5-8" privilege tax £150.00
3-5" nuisance tax £30.00

Males exceeding 12" must file capital gains.

Anyone under 3" is eligible for a tax refund.

Please do not ask for the extension.. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> New Year Tax Code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The only thing that revenue has not taxed this year is the male Penis!!!
> This is due to the fact that,
> 69% of the time it is hanging around unemployed.
> ...


*"Hey Katie we are due a Tax Rebate hun!" *


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> New Year Tax Code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The only thing that revenue has not taxed this year is the male Penis!!!
> This is due to the fact that,
> 69% of the time it is hanging around unemployed.
> ...


Hilarious :lol::lol:



JohnMorris said:


> *"Hey Katie we are due a Tax Rebate hun!" *


ROFL :lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I LOVE Diaries of a Call girl....to witty and funny! :thumbup:


Best show ever its coming back soon for series3
Yummy Yummy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*If only all men were like Mobile phones.
You could
1 Choose the package that appeals to you most....
2 Pick the size & features you really wanted...
3 Upgrade to a newer model after 12/18/24 months...
4 Set them to vibrate at all times...
5 put them on silent mode when they do your BLUMIN HEAD IN!!!!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Sex is like playing bridge.... If you don't have a good partner.... You better have a good hand..*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

I got this on my phone today, but don't understand it:

Victoria Beckham is expecting another baby, so in 9 months her weight will quadruple.

Can anyone help with that? I don't "get it"......


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *Sex is like playing bridge.... If you don't have a good partner.... You better have a good hand..*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like it! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> I got this on my phone today, but don't understand it:
> 
> Victoria Beckham is expecting another baby, so in 9 months her weight will quadruple.
> 
> Can anyone help with that? I don't "get it"......


Are they saying she weighs less than a baby at present??


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Are they saying she weighs less than a baby at present??


I dont know...I am glad I am not the only person that doesn't understand the joke!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> I dont know...I am glad I am not the only person that doesn't understand the joke!


*Well it went straight over my head...*


----------



## JibbaJabba (Aug 22, 2011)

Jane Austin is my favourite author. And everyone needs a Mr Darcy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Revenge of the zombie thread!!!


----------



## JibbaJabba (Aug 22, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Revenge of the zombie thread!!!


Night of the living dead 

Soweeee


----------

